# WT- 827 Needle Adjustment



## Jim Bozdog (May 15, 2015)

I have purchased a new WT-827-1 carburetor for a Ryobi 700r “EZ” 2-Cycle Gas Trimmer 31cc. My question is how do I adjust the L & H mixture needles as they are recessed and covered with a plug. Do I need a special tool?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

2.5 mm hex bolt you can buy the echo tool for hyperparts in tools under echo the are gold color put the limiter cap back as it keep needle from turn under high rpms


----------

